

 Django, Rails, and Future Employment - hella
http://www.quora.com/Ruby-on-Rails/Should-I-learn-Django-or-Rails-to-maximize-my-future-employment-opportunities#answers

======
matthiaswh
I don't understand why a question on Quora with no answers is worth posting to
HN.

~~~
phlux
Because whomever user 'hella' is - he is the same anon who posted the Q to
Quora...

